# Indexing Plate instructions



## Fred in NC (Sep 11, 2006)

*Image Insert:*






1.  Make the banjo parts.  Use 3/4" x 1-1/2" hardwood, which
is commonly known as 1x2.  I used oak for mine.  Plywood is not
recommended due to the horizontal hole that holds the indexing 
bar.

There is a hole for the 5/16" bolt that holds the wood banjo to the 
lathe bed.  If you have a spade or Forstner bit, I recommend that
you make a 1/16" recess for the washer.

You need a wood nut that takes the bolt to secure the banjo to the
bed.  For a Jet Mini, it would be 2" x 1-7/8" long.   For any other
lathe, you need to measure from under the bed to determine the length.  Drill a hole for the tee-nut, and lightly tap the tee-nut
to mark the position of the 3 tangs, and drill a 1/16" pilot hole for
each.  I also recommend using a spade or Forstner bit to make a recess of 1/16"to 1/8" deep for the tee-nut.

Put a washer on the 5/16" bolt, and insert in the banjo hole.  Position the nut under the bed, away for the motor, and put the bolt 
thru the side of the wood nut that does not have the tee-nut.  Leave it kind of loose.  The cutout part of the banjo goes towards the front of the lathe.  Use a stick to push banjo and nut all the way to the lathe head, and tighten the bolt.

2.  Assemble the indexing bar.  Put the indexing pin, which has a taper, into the smaller hole in the bar.  Secure from the other side
with a nut.  You have received a regular nut, and a locking nut.  The locking nut is a one time use, it does not lock well if removed
and used again.  Be careful to align the nut properly so as not to 
damage the threads.  Tighten with a hex (allen) key and wrench.

3.  Install the indexing bar.  Put a washer on the 1/4" bolt, and then the bar through the larger hole.  Add another washer, and insert the bolt through the banjo, from the cut out side.  Then put
a couple more washers on the bolt, and finally, the wing nut.

4.  Install the plate.   You NEED a spacer washer.  Use a PLASTIC 
washer at least 3/16" thick.  I supply poly washers.  These will not
damage the spindle.  Put the washer in position, and then the plate.
Add another plastic washer.  The thickness will depend on what you are using the plate for.  If you need a thinner washer, cut one out of soft plastic, such as a yogurt lid, with a 1" hole. This will protect the indexing plate, and the chuck, etc.   For pens, I usually
use a 1-8 nut.  Tighten the nut, or chuck, faceplate, etc.  until it 
will hold the plate from turning.  Do not turn so tight that it will damage the spindle .

5.  To use the indexer, first decide the number of positions you want to use.  For example, for a 6 sided piece, you need to use every
4th hole (6x4=24).  I use small pieces of masking tape to mark the holes that I will be using.  This avoids a mistake when turning the plate.

Loosen the wing nut, and pull out the bolt that holds the bar a bit.  Insert the pin into the proper hole and tighten the wing nut.
The pin should go about half way into the hole, and keep it from
turning.  It needs a little tension, but not too much.

I have designed this setup with a tapered pin, so it will fit securely into the hole.  Also, it is a forgiving setup if you happen to drill holes a bit out of place in the banjo.  You will get a precision indexing as long as the indexing bar is secured each time
you move it. 

Depending on what you want to do with the indexer, you will need to provide a support for the drill, mototool, router, etc.  It can be made from MDF or other material, and secured with a nut under the
lathe  bed.  

If you need any more help, please contact me directly !!!

Thanks !!!

Fred in NC


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I can handle that!!

Thanks, Fred!


----------



## opfoto (Sep 12, 2006)

Fred....

Welcome back....

I got one of these from you a short time ago and finally was able to mount it to the mini. The instructions shipped with the unit were spot on. If memory serves me correctly you were also thinking of working on a tool holder, I am hoping that you have suggestions for that and that I am not wishful thinking. Thanks,  Marc


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 22, 2006)

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

Marc:

To use the indexer, for example, with a Dremel, you need a
surface or table that the Dremel can move on.  You can make
a table to sit on the bed of the table from MDF.  I use my
own accessory, the "low banjo".  Look under my posts in Individual Classifieds under my name.

Then you need a way to mount the Dremel so it is horizontal, something like in the pic above.  I made mine from a piece of 2" aluminum angle, about 1/8" thick.  Putting the nose nut to secure the
tool required cutting a little around the 7/8" hole.  I did that in a vertical mill. I could sell the piece of aluminum with the hole,
and mounting holes, very reasonably if there was some interest.

You can always contact me if you need help, that is what I am here for.

Best regards,

Fred in NC


----------

